# Problema para hacer un cronograma de Flip-Flops o basculas



## rugsoft (Feb 16, 2008)

Hola queridos amigos del foro de electronica, soy nuevo en este foro, y escribo estas lineas ya que un profesor nos ha puesto un trabajo de digital y estoy teniendo algunos problemas.

Me gustaria saber el metodo de realización de un cronograma, si no recuerdo mal diria que habia un sistema pero no se hacerlo, sia alguien me lo pudiese explicar o decirme algun sitio deonde lo explique se lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 16, 2008)

hola






pongamoles nombres a los conponentes:
de izquierda a derecha R1,R2,R3, R4, C1, C2, T1, T2.
normalmente los valores de C1 y C2 se suelen poner iguales.

Devido a que los transistores no son completamente identicos (siempre existe una pequeña variacion) supongamos que T1 es el primero en entrar en conduccion, ya que su base esta correstamente polarizada.  La conduccion de T1 provocara que a traves  de su colector y de C1 nos la situe la base de T2 a potencial de masa, por lo que impidira que este entre en conduccion. La resistencia R2 empezara a cargar a C1, por lo que empezara a subir la tension en la base de T2, de modo que cuando esta tension llegue a un valor ded 0,6 V  este transistor empezara a conducir, y a traves de su colector y C2 nos pondra la base de T1 a una tension de 0,3V, por lo que T1 dejara de conducir.
En definitiva los 2 transistores van pasando alternativamente del estado de corte al de saturacion, repidiendose este ciclo continuamente.

saludos


----------



## rugsoft (Feb 17, 2008)

hola, muchos gracias por la contestación, pero no me referia a eso, si no al metodo de hacer un cronograma, es decir el gráfico que te enseña el clock con las salidas y todo eso.


----------

